# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jeux Indépendants] Machinarium : Amnistie internationale

## Raphi Le Sobre

Après les polygames et les alektorophobes, vous, amis pirates, pourriez prochainement rejoindre la liste de ceux dont la citoyenneté pourrait leur être retirée. Évidemment j'exagère, mais eh, les élections approchent alors qui sait ? La grâce présidentielle du 14 juillet étant désormais de l'histoire ancienne, il serait temps d'assurer vos arrières en trouvant un moyen de faire amende honorable.

 
 Cela tombe merveilleusement bien, puisque les Tchèques d'Amanita Design mènent jusqu'au 12 août une opération « _Amnistie pour les pirates_ » où, en plus d'une version haute def' de l'illustration de cette news et d'un morceau inédit de Tomas Dvorak, vous pourrez vous procurer un exemplaire de Machinarium et de sa bande originale pour cinq pauvres dollars. Une misère pour une pièce de maître comme celle-ci.
 Un excellent moyen de vous occuper au bureau durant ce long mois d'août et d'éviter aux forces gouvernementales d'avoir à vous abandonner dans les eaux internationales, voire dans la zone Duty Free d'un aéroport quelconque.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Nicotorep

la classe, dommage, je l'ai déjà... Mais magnifique jeu en flash, les mecs assurent quand même.

----------


## Nexus5

Pour 5 dollars on telecharge 3 archives d'install : une pour Mac, une pour PC et une pour Linux. Si c'est pas de l'amour ca quand meme !
Au passage, je pense que Tomas Dvorak est un compositeur de genie, j'espere entendre ses morceaux dans d'autres prods ou meme dans des films plus tard.

A noter le commentaire suivant sur le blog qui n'etonne plus depuis l'affaire World of Goo : "our estimate from the feedback is that only 5-15% of Machinarium players actually paid for the game." Je vais pas refaire la guerre securitaire de notre ami Ministre de l'Interieur, mais ca donne quand meme envie de lui suggerer de placer les pirates a cote des polygames dans sa nouvelle Loi pour faire un max de voies aux prochaines elections, non ?

----------


## cnl_Angus

Ils sont vraiment classe les gars d'Amanita. Le jeu est vraiment bon dans son genre, et garanti sans DRM moisis a l'intérieur. 
J'espère que cette opération va marcher, au moins en leur faisant un coup de (bonne) publicité.

----------


## sissi

Ce serait un crime de passer à coté.

----------


## Kinski

> Au passage, je pense que Tomas Dvorak est un compositeur de genie, j'espere entendre ses morceaux dans d'autres prods ou meme dans des films plus tard.


Clair, certains morceaux sont vraiment à chialer tellement c'est bô... :Emo: 
Machinarium, ma dernière claque sur pc... ::cry::

----------


## MaitreSoda

> Ce serait un crime de passer à coté.


Watch me  :B):

----------


## Barki

Via Paypal ça fait 4€66...

----------


## Phileas

Sans deconner faut juste pas rater ça !

Excellent jeu, j'en garde un souvenir tout attendri de petit agneau...

----------


## Vava

Ayé j'ai fait ma BA; un peu honteux d'attendre que les prix baissent mais toujours mieux que de ne pas l'acheter du tout  :B):

----------


## ZePostman

Superbe jeu.
Un des rares jeu que j'ai recommencé direct après l'avoir fini.

----------


## IZERA_WarheaD

C'est fou, je sais pas vous mes les dessins me font foutrement penser à l'univers de mordillo ...

----------


## CrossfireX

Personnellement, je préfère le payer plus cher et l'avoir en version boite.  :tired: 
Surtout si le chef d'œuvre dont on m'a fait l'éloge.

Par contre, y a-t-il un drm dans la version boite ? Pour mount & blade j'ai eu la mauvaise surprise de voir que c'était la version steam qui était refilé avec...

----------


## geekman

Mmm, acheté, joué, terminé.
Dommage que la version linux soit aussi lente. Apparemment, il suffit de passer flash en basse qualité, mais ça ne fait que contourner le problème ( la demo en ligne en est étrangement dénué, là où sa version locale est touchée )

----------


## Largo

Idem: déjà acheté, joué et terminé... 2 fois...
Quant à la musique, je scotche dessus depuis 3 mois: un vrai bijou de musique instrumentale, très recherchée !

----------


## Marnus

Ah, zut, je l'ai deja acheté, mais j'aurais bien aimé l'artwork :'-(

Pour le premier je me souviens, je l'avais gravé, et amoureusement crée une pochette CD et une illustration à coller sur le Disque ^^

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

L'art work est gratos, j'ai mis le lien dans la news.

----------


## Phenixy

Hop BA du jour. J'attendais aussi une promo pour acquérir comme il se doit ce chef d'oeuvre.

----------


## Tramb

> Hop BA du jour. J'attendais aussi une promo pour acquérir comme il se doit ce chef d'oeuvre.


Ca c'est pas une BA, c'est de la crevardise, l'ami.
Ce jeu méritait amplement d'être acheté full-price à la sortie!

----------


## Ze Venerable

> Clair, certains morceaux sont vraiment à chialer tellement c'est bô...
> Machinarium, ma dernière claque sur pc...


Par contre certaines des musiques de Machinarium sont absentes de la BO qui accompagne le jeu, notamment celle de la plateforme verticale 

Spoiler Alert! 


en panne sèche

, délicieusement nostalgique.

----------


## Noirdesir

Hop, ajouté au panier!  Ca faisait longtemps que je lorgnais dessus, ben maintenant je vais pouvoir m'y mettre à 100%.  
En plus la BO est tout simplement magnifique...

----------


## sissi

http://machinarium.net/blog/2009/11/...rack-bonus-ep/

De rien.  :Cigare:

----------


## znokiss

Et hop, acheté.

----------


## Kao Bang

Merki, acheté aussi_,_ justement j'ai toujours voulu jouer à ce jeu, et je l'avais pas tipiaké :B): 

Erf_ Linux Version: ...it's working only on 32bit systems_, c'est dommage pour ma mandriva spring 64 biloutes.

Encore devoir rebooter sous win pour un jeu, comme d'hab quoi  ::(:

----------


## Tramb

Je connais pas Mandriva mais a priori t'as sans doute des packages pour exécuter le jeu en mode 32 bits.
http://machinarium.net/forum/index.php?topic=745.0

----------


## Ze Venerable

Si si j'insiste, trop sympa.
 ::lol::

----------


## GroZimir

> Ca c'est pas une BA, c'est de la crevardise, l'ami.
> Ce jeu méritait amplement d'être acheté full-price à la sortie!


Bof... La patte artistique est admirable, mais le jeu en lui même ne vaut absolument pas 20$. Il est beaucoup trop court pour ça et il n'offre aucune rejouabilité. Je me serais probablement senti floué s'il n'y avait pas eu la BO fournie avec. D'ailleurs, j'ai plus l'impression d'avoir acheté 5$ de mp3 avec un flash en bonus que l'inverse.

----------


## Kao Bang

> Je connais pas Mandriva mais a priori t'as sans doute des packages pour exécuter le jeu en mode 32 bits.
> http://machinarium.net/forum/index.php?topic=745.0


merci pour le lien, piou ça fait beaucoup de librairies 32b à installer  ::wacko::

----------

